# The Nimitz Encounters...UFO ARE REAL!



## The Purge (Dec 2, 2018)

I thought this video was quite well done. It is a dramatic representation of what was reported by officers and crew of the Nimitz and the Princeton back in 2004.



Here's the blurb from youtube about this video...

The Nimitz Encounters Premiered Nov 14, 2018 Short Documentary about the strange events that occurred Southwest of Southern California on Nov 14, 2004
Learn More at www.thenimitzencounters.com I can be contacted at anon@thenimitzencounters.com aka Dave C. Beaty

On the morning of November 14th, 2004 90 miles of the coast of California near San Diego, the Nimitz Carrier Strike Group was conducting routine training and aerial defense exercises . Unknown craft would appear that forever changed all of those that encountered them. After 13 years of cloaked secrecy the True UFO Story can finally be told.*


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 2, 2018)

The Purge said:


> I thought this video was quite well done. It is a dramatic representation of what was reported by officers and crew of the Nimitz and the Princeton back in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched that video just last night. I think I fell asleep watching it.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)

If UFO’s are indeed real, why has this been posted in the Paranormal section of the forum?


----------



## hjmick (Dec 8, 2018)

The Nimitz also famously went through a time warp being deposited to the Pacific near Pearl Harbor on December 6, 1941...


----------

